# Lathe Duplicator for Mini Lathes



## Radish

Is it hard to calibrate/center and square to the ways? Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Dusty56

Another excellent review ! Thank you very much , Karson . I wonder if it will fit my JET mini lathe as well …...Oops , Nevermind , JET has their own special jig …thanks for posting this and have a great weekend : )

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CML-DUPJ.html


----------



## matt1970

that is amazing…i clicked on the PSI template link…I am not sure I "get" how it duplicates…does it run on an patter and is automatic??? or are you controlling it…

BTW…get ready for lots of bottle stoppers this weekend!!!


----------



## doyoulikegumwood

you push in on the back of it and move it back and forth kindof like making a key i think


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the posting Karson. I may have to get one of these.


----------



## Russel

I looked at these when I bought my Penn State lathe, but wasn't quite sure. Thanks for the review, it looks like it could be a useful tool.


----------



## Karson

It's all hand operated. Your hand pushes it in and slides it along the pattern. You basicly push in as you follow the template. But you don't want to cut too much because the small pieces of wood bend easily and you won't have a true copy.

I sharpen up the carbide cutter by honing it against a small Diamond hone that I carry in my pocket in a leather pouch. I sharpen kitchen knives and pocket knives with it usually.


----------



## lew

Karson,

Thanks for the information and pictures. It looks like the duplicator does an excellent job and very quickly, too.

Looks like you are taking advantage of the the Mrs. "kitchen good mood" to acquire some new toys! How many more do you think she will let you get? :^)

Lew


----------



## Karson

Douglas: To calibrate the jig to the center line of the lathe. (The center of the chuck and the center of the live center) It's quite easy.

You chuck a piece of wood in the lathe, longer the better. Without any templates in the duplicator you turn a spot on each end of the piece of wood. You want to make sure it's round and not just take off the corners.










You then measure the diam or the two spots. If different then you lightly tap the base of the duplicator to slide in on the spot that is thicker. You want to go in 1/2 the distance of the difference. If you get within a couple of thousands you might stop or you could be anal about it and make it right on.

The stylus that is under the cutter is what follows the template.









It is what follows the template. Some one mentioned like making a key. Very good analogy. The stylus should have the same shape of the cutter. If the stylus is round you could never get sharp corners. But with a "V" shape stylus and a "V" shape cutter you always get a slope at the edge You would need to us your own tools to do a parting or a 90 deg edge.

The stylus is moved in and out to control the size of your piece you are making. If my stylus was further out then the piece being made would be bigger, but have the same profile.

When I'm making pens I adjust the stylus so that the cutter just clears the metal pen adjustment blocks that control the size of the pen. I don't want my cutter hitting the metal. I'll sand down to the correct size.

I've noticed that the two ends of the template that I made are a little different shape. I could adjust the template by filing, or I can use sandpaper at finishing time to make the two ends of my turning look the same.

If I needed to move the bead shape than I'd have to make a new template.


----------



## Karson

Lew these were old tools. When I started making pens.

The cane lathe is the new one.


----------



## Grumpy

Very nifty Karson & all the same, thats the great benefit.


----------



## JonJ

Thanks Karson! I am (still) getting ready to build another mechanically bowed keyboard instrument that will use an endless belt on rollers, and I'm going to have to make at least 60 tiny wooden rollers to guide the belt at each string. For my test prototypes, I've been doing 1 at a time, but this style duplicator is perfect for when I have to do them all. The most helpful thing for me though is the idea about the old router bits…I have several broken ones, plus some bent saw blades I can "pull thier teeth". I love to use broken stuff to build new stuff!


----------



## cosmicturner

I have had one for years and it works very well I use it on a CarbaTech Lathe have made several hour glasses and it did very well. A handi attachment but then that is what is fun about lathes all the endless gizmos.
Happy Turning


----------



## gurnie

Do you need to have the lathe mounted to a table in order to attach the duplicator? I have a JET mini lathe (1014) and i have the stand for the lathe. The lathe is not mounted on a table. Does this mean I can not use the duplicating adapter?


----------



## Karson

gurnie:

The duplicator is mounted on the rails of the lathe. The Ryobi lathe that I've got it mounted on had a set of clamps that hold the lathe steady rest. I used them to hold the base of the duplicator on the round rails.

For the mini lathe I think they have mounting pieces for different lathes.

But the duplicator is not mounted on the table it attaches to the lathe itself.

Good question!!


----------



## gurnie

Karson,
great! i am going to ask for one of these for Christmas. I would love to design my own chess set and then duplicate my designed pieces. Thank you so much for answering my question.


----------

